# حرف واحد يدمر جهاز حاسوبك دون امل تصليحه



## THE GALILEAN (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حرف واحد يدمر جهاز حاسوبك دون امل تصليحه !
كلنا لا نستغنى عن محرك البحث جوجل .. رغم كل التحذيرات منه إلا اننا مازلنا نستعمله.. لاننا مقتنعين تمام القتناع انه لايوجد افضل من جوجل .. بل ان البعض وضعه الصفحة الرئيسية كما نعلم ان عنوان جوجل هو.. www.google.com



لكن ما لا يعلمة الأغلبية انه بإضافة حرف واحد لهذا العنوان يصبح جهازك ملجأ للفيروسات هذا الحرف هو حرف k .. إذا كتب حرف k بعد حرف g الثانية أي بدلا من ان نكتب google نكتب googkle ونفتح الرابط الذي يوجد به حرف k علينا ان نعلم اننا ارتكبنا خطأ كبير بحق جهازنا فهذا الحرف الذي اضفناه سيجعل من جهازنا ملجأ للفيروسات من ابسطها إلى اعظمها.. لذلك يجب ان نتاكد من كتابة الرابط الصحيح لجوجل ونحذر من اي رسالة او موضوع وضع رابط جوجل بإضافة k .. ويقول لنا هذه نسخة متقدمة من جوجل او هذا موقع افضل او إلى ماهنالك لأن من سيقول لكم هذا تأكدوا انه يريد ان يدمر جهازكم.. وننصح الزوار مرة اخرى بان لا يجربوا ذلك فسوف ينتهي عهد حاسوبكم الى الابد .. احذروا !!!!!!!!!!!!

:dance:


----------



## Michael (28 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لايت على التنبية...


----------



## mr.hima (28 ديسمبر 2006)

انا كنت سمعت عن الحكاية دى قبل كدة بس مكنتش مصدقها..شكرا على التأكيد​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرآ يا لايت على التنبية*


----------



## Raymond (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*كلامك حقيقي يا لايت بلو لكن هذا الموقع توقف ... 

فعندما تدخل عليه ستجد ان المتصفح web browser لا يجده و ستوافيك رسالة The Page Cannot Be Displayed *


:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن يضلوا الناس ويظهروا انهم اوقفوا هذا الموقع حتى تنسى الناس هذه القصة 
فممكن يشغلوا مرة ثانية


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للتنبيه​


----------



## minaphone2 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً على النصيحه المهمه ديه ده الواحد مش عارف كان هيعمل ايه من غيرك اكيد اكيد كنت هتفيرس ميرسي جداً جداً


----------



## THE GALILEAN (30 ديسمبر 2006)

minaphone2 قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً على النصيحه المهمه ديه ده الواحد مش عارف كان هيعمل ايه من غيرك اكيد اكيد كنت هتفيرس ميرسي جداً جداً



ولا يهمك 
هو طبعا اي معلومة من هنا ومن هنا مهمة في مجال الانترنت


----------



## jim_halim (14 يناير 2007)

* شكراً علي التنبيه *


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (17 يناير 2007)

شكراً علي التنبيه


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك


----------



## gako (10 فبراير 2007)

*بجد نصيحه جامده موت*


----------



## النسر الدهبي (10 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا لك علي الناصيحة.... وسلام عليكم*


----------



## النسر الدهبي (10 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا لك وانا كنت واحد مرة اعميل خطء وشكرا لك...............*


----------



## JOJOTOTY (11 فبراير 2007)

*شكراً للمعلومات الجميلة ده أجو منك أن تفيدنا بمواضيع مثل ذالك مره أخرى*:big29:


----------



## النسر الدهبي (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي على هدا الموضوع


----------



## freeman89 (12 فبراير 2007)

المعلومه دى غير صحيحه عن تجربه


----------



## bondok (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## peto_ml (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك ياجميل


----------



## النسر الدهبي (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخي معلومات رائعة مشكور


----------



## القيصر (27 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على المعلومه القيمه


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا على التنبيه الجامد


----------



## mecho777 (22 مارس 2007)

ماشى


----------



## totty (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حرف واحد يدمر جهاز حاسوبك دون امل تصليحه*

ميرسى ليك على المعلومه الهايله دى


----------



## beautiful_mind (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حرف واحد يدمر جهاز حاسوبك دون امل تصليحه*

*شكرا كتيييييييييير على التحذير المهم ده ..
ربنا يحفظنا من الفيروسات الكمبيوترية و الجسدية و الأهم .. الفيروسات الروحية​*


----------



## preans_2007 (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حرف واحد يدمر جهاز حاسوبك دون امل تصليحه*

انا جربت الموضوع ده اصل انا مش بصدق غير لما اشوف بعينى 
معملش حاجه وطلعتلى شاشه  بتاعت الموقع غلط 
ارجو التاكييييييييييييييد
صوره موضوحه


----------



## beautiful_mind (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حرف واحد يدمر جهاز حاسوبك دون امل تصليحه*

*ما إحنا قلنا يا حبيبى إن الموقع إتوقف​*


----------



## preans_2007 (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حرف واحد يدمر جهاز حاسوبك دون امل تصليحه*

اسف انا مقراتش الموضوع كويس 
شكرا لك


----------



## the servant (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حرف واحد يدمر جهاز حاسوبك دون امل تصليحه*

شكرا عزيزي بس الموقع اللي انت بتقول علية اتوقف بس شكراااااااا للتحذير


----------



## abn yso3 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حرف واحد يدمر جهاز حاسوبك دون امل تصليحه*

*سلام ونعمه*
*لك كل الشكر فانا كنت بصدد تلك التجربه واشكرك على تنبيهك لى*


----------



## اشرف جورجي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حرف واحد يدمر جهاز حاسوبك دون امل تصليحه*

شكرا علي المعلومه+


----------



## noraa (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حرف واحد يدمر جهاز حاسوبك دون امل تصليحه*

شكرا  على  المعلومة الجامدة  دى


----------



## touni (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حرف واحد يدمر جهاز حاسوبك دون امل تصليحه*

مشكور عالتحذير بس الموقع وقف


----------



## فالح العراقي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حرف واحد يدمر جهاز حاسوبك دون امل تصليحه*

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على التنبيه وانه ترة اخاف من الفايروسات بالاخص هاي الي عندها انياب هههههههههههه


----------

